# JCB Robot skidsteer anyone have an opinion?



## samjazzy

I'm looking at buying a JCB Robot 1110. Don't know that much about them. Seem to be a good machine for the money. Anyone have one, I'd like to know what you think.


----------



## Longae29

I operated one several years ago when I worked for a construction equipment dealership that sold JCB, I didnt like the controls at all, and the visibility to your right (when seated in the cab) sucks.


----------



## buckwheat_la

have had a chance to review one also, was a nice machine, i believe they warantee that arm for 10 years or something, didn't like the controls, but that is mainly because i am a Case guy. like the idea of going in from the side though, keeps you from getting stuck with your bucket arms in the air and no way of getting out of the cab


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's been years since I demoed one, so maybe things have changed.

Couldn't stand it. Full bucket of dirt it was very tippy to the side with the arm on. I'm 6'3" (very tall for a 15 YO girl) and had trouble getting in and out of the side door. Royal PITA.


----------



## forestfireguy

Mark.....I don't know you real well but you seem to appreciate a good ribbing..........We didn't know you were 15, a girl yes but not 15........LOL


----------



## buckwheat_la

did you say he appreciates a good ribbed one? opps sorry my mistake


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

My JCB dealer refuses to sell them to people he likes.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we used one last year, I am not a fine. Jumpy little machine, and I hate the side door. Our drop down arm was broken.


----------



## Brian Young

Longae29;867141 said:


> I operated one several years ago when I worked for a construction equipment dealership that sold JCB, I didnt like the controls at all, and the visibility to your right (when seated in the cab) sucks.


I was thinking the same thing as you said when I was looking at them months ago. The door entrance is easy looking but again the vision to the right has to be difficult.


----------



## DGODGR

I will start with this qualifying statement. I have not run the Robot. I have, however, ran other JCB equipment (although it's been several years) that had some hours on them. I have also seen them at CON-EXPO more recently. Over all, I am not impressed. The machines seemed to have plenty of power and performed reasonably well. The problems I saw were related to longevity. The machines I ran were simply falling apart. They looked like they had been down a 100 miles of bad road. I'm not just talking about asthetics. Everywhere you looked something was broken, falling off, or jerry rigged to keep it working. Some might argue that it was a lack of maintenance. If it was than these machines were an enomoly in the fleet. The machines were owned by a 400+ employee company. They had hundreds of trucks (pick ups, semi's, 2 tons), probably 70 to 80 tractors, the hole nine yards. They had 6 or 7 full time mechanics (and 2 ton service trucks) in the field. A dedicated lube truck, and several mechanics at the shop. The only units I saw in that condition were the JCBs. What I saw at Con Expo did nothing to change my mind. 
Keep in mind that this is only one man's opinion. I bet you could find others that will say that they like the brand. They seem to have a good following in Europe. As for me I would not buy one. I might accept one if it was given to me. I know that they are always less expenssive than the leading brands. I think that they have sacrificed quality to get there.
JMO.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JohnnyRoyale;867838 said:


> My JCB dealer refuses to sell them to people he likes.


:laughing: :laughing:

That's funny.


----------

